# Pensacola kayak tournament talk.



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

I've been thinking alot about the ideas we discussed in the meeting, Chad(flatspro) did a awesome job with the redfish trip, and I want everyone to feed off that energy so I want to hear some ideas About what we can do next maybe a king tour, or maybe even a speck tournament or whatever your guys want I want to see something soon because I'll be out for a few weeks because I'll be having a baby! So let's get some spark going and do something let me know some ideas and we can talk about them Saturday at the rigging clinic Saturday at hotspots! I'm looking foward to hearing some reponses and ldeas! 

Thanks chase


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Well let's all throw down five or ten bucks for a redfish or spec tourney for 3 mile after the rigging class


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

3mile redfish rumble! Largest in lenth legal red wins


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

I'll be down for that sounds like fun to me!

Chase


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Do I have to go to the 3mile???? J/K sounds like fun.
Chad


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

You can't play Chad unless you want to guide me haha 

Chase


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

In all seriousness I was thinking of a 5-10 dollar 1 lure tournament. Shotgun start at like shoreline or where ever with 2hrs to fish winner take all biggest/longest legal fish. Just something different.
Chad


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

I'll be down with that for sure but you have to use a small beatle spin or maybe even a 1/0 circle hook with dead shrimp no weight haha you will probably still win but just want it to be alittle more fair to us! But for real I think that one lure is a awesome idea actully sounds like a good challenge!

Chase


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Sounds perfect Chad


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

In the event no red is caught then biggest spec


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I said largest legal fish no specific species. Chase I will let you pick my lure out of my box! Lol!
Chad


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Duh it's late sorry


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Duh it's late sorry. Sounds great I'm in!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

In. Sounds like fun, and I like the one lure rule, saves me a lot of guesswork lol. But I've never caught a legal red at 3 mile, always bulls.


----------



## Synovis (Oct 3, 2007)

If I can get my yak up and runing, I'd be glad to give it a shot.
I can always borrow one too.

Looking forward to a pinfish tournament also. :thumbsup:


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

sat is the full moon also, gonna be great. explain the one lure rule?


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

I think I could do this.... The one lure sounds great or maybe just artificials or something like that.

Chris


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

What time is the rigging clinic starting out at hot spots? I would like to come out and get some advice on rigging up my light to my crate and I am also thinking of getting an anchor trolley setup as well, would like to see others. I would be down to fish the tourney afterwards as well, but someone knowledgeable would need to select a lure for me as I don't know what would work out there.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

It starts at 2 pm there will be plenty of people there who can help you trust me you will learn more in a hour then in a lifetime alone! 

Chase


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

I might be able to make this work, can somebody do an official post with all the times, details, and rules? Also, post it over on GCKFA. Thanks

Rob


----------



## bimini (Apr 14, 2011)

*Saturday Rigging/Fishing Event*

The details are posted on the GCKFA Forum, under the "Rigging Information" folder. Original post date is August 3. Hope to see everyone there at 2:00 on Saturday.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks bimini, but I meant for the tournament


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

It's not a really official tournament it's a one lure tournament it will happen after the rigging clinic Saturday 2 hour fish time shotgun start 3 mile bridge largest slot fish redfish, spec, etc. We will meet at the end most likely at shoreline park after the end of the tournament we will discuss this alot more Saturday!

Chase


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Chase, The comment about full moon and night fishing threw me for a loop. I understand the rigging clinic is at 2, but I don't think I can be there from 2 through night time. So what time will the winner takes the pot "tournament" start?


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

If I had a guess I would imigine around 430 or 5 because I want to have plenty of time for everyone to get together and get ready so 430 prolly the clinic will most likely be until around 4.

Chase


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey guys, with all due respect, this thread started out as a discussion on what ideas people might suggest for fun competition. While I did not react too strongly to BBarton's suggestion to add a little wager to fishing Sat night, it has now morphed to the point that you have hijacked the rigging clinic, shortened it to two hours and turned what Bimnini organized as a fun get together into a limited-time one-lure tournament. That's just disrespectful of the work that Bimini did.


We have never had a rigging clinic last less than 6 hours. Usually they are from 10 til 4 but these have always been cool day events. The heat is likely to be brutal so the suggestion was to go until evening (likely less than the normal 6 hours), then add some fishing to top off a great day of socializing and drilling plastic. We did not set a time to break camp and move to the water but it will surely be before dark.


Based on how many people have asked about installing lights during the clinic, I would guess that many yakkers have not been out on the open water after dark. This is a perfect opportunity to try it with a group.

I love competition. I just don't like how Bimini took an idea and organized it only to have others change it. This hit me when people started saying that they will skip the clininc to fish the "tournament"

Please be respectful of the planning done by other people.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

sorry if i morphed bimini's planning wasnt my intentions at all. i still want the rigging to be how ever yall planned it out to be and the night fishing the same also just wanted to add a little small fun tourney to it. i would rather fish at night with the full moon anyways. no matter of the time of the rigging class and the fishing i will be there for help out!


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks B. Sorry for the brief rant. I did not think anything was hijacked intentionally but I want Bimini and other to know that their efforts and planning and energy are much appreciated and respected.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I was under the impression that we were talking about future fun tournament ideas not one for Saturday. As the title of this thread is Pensacola Kayak Tournament talk. I have no intentions of derailing the rigging clinic thread which Bimini aka Benny started or the night fishing expedition at 3mile. I in fact posted another thread on here regarding the rigging clinic to let everyone know that it was happening Saturday at Hot Spots. Since it was only posted on the GCKFA forum. Again I am sorry if there was any confusion!!!!! I will be at the rigging clinic and have a few non kayakers thinking of starting to kayak coming to see what it is all about. We can discuss further details at the clinic.

Chad


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Hey Ted, sorry if we kinda turned the attention the wrong way you know that wasent our intention, on that note I will be there the whole time helping and doing whatever is needed and I know this will be a good turnout and hopefully everyone will learn something new and meet some more fishing buddies! See y'all Saturday.

Chase


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks guys. No harm done. Sorry if I was over vigilant.
Benny is just a timid accountant ya know so he needs tough guys like me to defend him ;0)


----------



## Synovis (Oct 3, 2007)

Team Hobie said:


> he needs tough guys like me to defend him ;0)


Now thats funny stuff right there Ted.
:whistling:


----------

